# Chloe's excessive barking after spaying



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Chloe never barks, she may have done it once or twice but it really is a rare thing for her to do.. if she wants something like to go pee or is lonely she will wimper like she did when she was a little puppy.. so we took her to get spayed this past friday, and now this weekend when we leave her alone she starts barking SO loudly and for such a long time.. we were shocked by it and have come to the only conclusion that she learned it from the other loud mouth dogs that she was around for the day at the vet. Does that even seem plausible? That she would learn how to bark a lot from other dogs.. It's the only thing that makes sense since the surgery itself doesn't seem to have caused it.. it's not like shes in pain either, she stops barking once we come back in the room.. weird stuff, but we will not play into it and just ignore the barking and hopefully it will go away.. It's like sending your kids to school and they come back saying 4 letter words they learned from the other kids lol...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

yep,it is been in the vet crate too long and listening other ones barking.Honey did this too.JUst try to keep her company and shush on barking.Honey doesn't bark like this anymore,but after the vet she is my glue stick forever.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Ditto.. I heard Penny when I went in to pick her up that afternoon.. couldn't believe it! You are good to ignore it.. you don't want her to make the connectin of bark equals you appearing. On the other hand you have to be on top of it and do reward the " silence ".. They are so bright, she will get it if you are consistent. Penny was okay after a few days... a few lonnnnng days... lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She sounds like she picked up a bad habit at the vets. Keeping telling her shush and stopping her when she starts. Good luck. Bama found his voice one day and barked at everything for a couple of days and then it stopped.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

We had the same problem with Cooper. Unfortunately, I didn't realize it until he was at my office one morning. He would NOT STOP -and it was that shrill, high pitched yip. Ugh, I had to bring him home. I swear he was laughing at my frustration. Do your dogs laugh at you, or is that just me?


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh weird! I suppose like everyone else suggests, she picked it up at the vet. Weird!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh yes....they can learn that behavior quickly!!


----------

